# So can any admins....



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Confirm sending this PM to Ghastly "What do you expect from a bunch of noobs" referring to the users of the amphibian section and also in reference to a recent thread which was deleted without explanation. 

Or can they confirm that Ghastly was lying?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Yer good question ide like to know that as well been as i was part of that thread so must be a newbie
someone might as well answer as its not going to go away


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

still no answers on this one


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

No reply from my way either!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Funny how admin supposedly got back to Ghastly so quickly but so far no reply to us!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Although it will be all but useless I will be polite and reply.
I had nothing to do with the thread deletion in question, or the follow up Pms, so I can not confirm or deny what was said.
I do wonder if a light hearted comment may have been taken out of context though ? Even us mods do try to have a sense of humour sometimes :blush: 

We all take our positions seriously and are always on a learning curve , I have been here in this position over 3 years and I still say things that could be taken the wrong way once in a while , so presuming that this was actually sad by one of us I am sure it was meant in humor and not maliciously


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it was said on the forum it could be taken as humour, but if it was through a PM not so much.

I think perhaps we should all just get on with it now. Even the most experienced of people were new to the hobby at one time, we all have to start somewhere. But although I am gutted I cant read the rest of that thread, I think maybe we should move on from it and try to be the happy go lucky amphibs section we are known and loved for! 

Sharing the love. :flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> If it was said on the forum it could be taken as humour, but if it was through a PM not so much.
> 
> I think perhaps we should all just get on with it now. Even the most experienced of people were new to the hobby at one time, we all have to start somewhere. But although I am gutted I cant read the rest of that thread, I think maybe we should move on from it and try to be the happy go lucky amphibs section we are known and loved for!
> 
> Sharing the love. :flrt:


Seconded! There's hardly any mishap going on in this section compared to (what I've heard) some of the other sections, it's just unfortunately someone will come along a stir it up a bit, and then we all stick up for each other and it gets into a bit of a ruckus!! Amphibian section, unite!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Still confused why a mod would be cheering Ghastly on when he was acting like a child.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Still confused why a mod would be cheering Ghastly on when he was acting like a child.


Probably because your a noob :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fair enough but we have all been childish on here at one time or another...and it could still be a misunderstanding.

I am new to the hobby, I have and probably still will make some mistakes. The most important thing is that you are TRYING to do the best by your animals. I have no problem with people correcting or disagreeing with me on points, and yes, sometimes it is done in an unnecessary fashion, but there are always going to be people in this world that are like that and it is just something you we have to learn to accept and ignore. 

Love you Freeman! :flrt:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> Probably because your a noob :lol2:


Better than being a knob johny boy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ghastly152 said:


> Probably because your a noob :lol2:


You're.

I'd rather be a "noob" than a complete c*nt, but that's just me.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're.
> 
> I'd rather be a "noob" than a complete c*nt, but that's just me.


:gasp: :notworthy:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're.
> 
> I'd rather be a "noob" than a complete c*nt, but that's just me.


That's unfortunate because you fit into the category of both lol :2thumb:..and i have no desire to waste any more of my time talking to complete and utter noobs like you...bye :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ghastly152 said:


> Probably because your a noob :lol2:


Seriously do you never stop, why post something on every thread. Your information is worthless here now because no-body wants to listen to a complete tw*t.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're.
> 
> I'd rather be a "noob" than a complete c*nt, but that's just me.


Morgan dont bite with him youll never beat him at this hes got years of practice sat behind a computor desk insulting people so he knows how to get to you. Who knows one day he might grow a pair of bollocks and actually say it to peoples faces :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ghastly152 said:


> That's unfortunate because you fit into the category of both lol :2thumb:..and i have no desire to waste any more of my time talking to complete and utter noobs like you...bye :lol2:


Don't close the door on your way out.

You win the internet competition of knowing more about frogs by the way


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am assuming that you have kept animals for ages Ghastly? Or perhaps you have been to University and become a vet, or something along those lines? Either way, it is not nice to antagonise people.

Now come on people. Can't we all just rise above it. I, as many, have a lot of rather serious stuff going on in my life and coming on here is usually enjoyable. I don't need arguments on here.

Be nice!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Morgan dont bite with him youll never beat him at this hes got years of practice sat behind a computor desk insulting people so he knows how to get to you. Who knows one day he might grow a pair of bollocks and actually say it to peoples faces :whistling2:


 
I'd laugh if someone came up to my face and seriously used the word noob as an insult! :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'd laugh if someone came up to my face and seriously used the word noob as an insult! :lol2:


:lol2: good point i did think he was losing his touch, any way lets hope he climbs back into his cupboard for another 6 months


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, bye Ghastly! Until next time you're bored, we can have another online frog knowledge d*ck measuring contest :2thumb:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am assuming that you have kept animals for ages Ghastly? Or perhaps you have been to University and become a vet, or something along those lines? Either way, it is not nice to antagonise people.
> 
> Now come on people. Can't we all just rise above it. I, as many, have a lot of rather serious stuff going on in my life and coming on here is usually enjoyable. I don't need arguments on here.
> 
> Be nice!!!


One of the few people with a bit of common sense.

I didnt come on here to argue..this all basically stems from me standing up to something that i see as wrong..which is posting live animals through the postal system by Richie B. Then a few of his fan club seem to have banded together, throwing insults ect, i gather in an effort to keep me quiet...which obviously hasnt worked.

Ive recieved a few PM's from people who obviously feel the same way i do but dont want to get involved which is fair enough...i guess they are the sensible ones on the forum.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> One of the few people with a bit of common sense.
> 
> I didnt come on here to argue..this all basically stems from me standing up to something that i see as wrong..which is posting live animals through the postal system by Richie B. Then a few of his fan club seem to have banded together, throwing insults ect, i gather in an effort to keep me quiet...which obviously hasnt worked.
> 
> Ive recieved a few PM's from people who obviously feel the same way i do but dont want to get involved which is fair enough...i guess they are the sensible ones on the forum.


Bullshit this is all because you dont like a friend of mine so thought you would start an argument last year on the thread about royal mail, theres been a number of threads on here about royal mail since but you havent posted on any of them
And unless you show all these emails kid i think im going to have to say your telling your usual fibs. Now if you do post them ill be the first one on here to appologise. Untill then get back in your cupboard you little boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ghastly152 said:


> One of the few people with a bit of common sense.
> 
> I didnt come on here to argue..this all basically stems from me standing up to something that i see as wrong..which is posting live animals through the postal system by Richie B. Then a few of his fan club seem to have banded together, throwing insults ect, i gather in an effort to keep me quiet...which obviously hasnt worked.
> 
> Ive recieved a few PM's from people who obviously feel the same way i do but dont want to get involved which is fair enough...i guess they are the sensible ones on the forum.


Yeah, you're the only person I know that throws childish insults to whoever they feel like as an attempt to "defend" themselves.

This isn't about sticking up for Richie or anyone, it's because most of the time you come on here you act like a child and play internet warrior.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

richie.b said:


> Bullshit this is all because you dont like a friend of mine so thought you would start an argument last year on the thread about royal mail, theres been a number of threads on here about royal mail since but you havent posted on any of them
> And unless you show all these emails kid i think im going to have to say your telling your usual fibs. Now if you do post them ill be the first one on here to appologise. Untill then get back in your cupboard you little boy


Another attempt to divert from the issue that you were acting illegally and causing unnecessary suffering to animals in order to make a quick buck.

Whether you think im telling 'fibs' or not, your opinon really dosent matter to me. PM's are private, what has been said is between me and them, its just good to know there are actually some decent animal keepers out there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh FFS. We all keep wild animals in tanks, off the high horses please.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> Another attempt to divert from the issue that you were acting illegally and causing unnecessary suffering to animals in order to make a quick buck.
> 
> Whether you think im telling 'fibs' or not, your opinon really dosent matter to me. PM's are private, what has been said is between me and them, its just good to know there are actually some decent animal keepers out there.


Nothing to do with diverting the issue kid that was all sorted last year, this is to do with the fact your a silly little boy that makes up friends, and comes on here calling people names and making out youve got some of the mods behind you.And now youve realised youve pissed people off so your trying to be nice, well as nice as a dickhead like you can be


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Now that the 3,457 pints of Stella have since worn off...

I would like to apologise to any members of the forum for my silly behaviour using numbers to make up swearwords, it was a touch out of order. The 'dendrobatid' comment was purely aimed at Ghastly and nobody else (which i thought would be very obvious). I won't be apologising to him however and look forward to seeing him at his last show. In the meantime perhaps he might post threads of interest for other forum members and share/recieve information on Amphibians like we do for the majority of the time on here, rather than start trouble. Would like to make it 100% clear i was purely pointing out that there was no difference whatsoever in methods used between the 2 courier companies discussed, a completely different issue to condoning animals posted in 2nd class envelopes! (which i don't agree with in the slightest). Ta, Al


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see where the whole 'suffering animals' thing has spouted from. Have any animals actually died in transport or arrived at their destination half dead or injured? I didn't even think Royal Mail did live couriers?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh FFS. We all keep wild animals in tanks, off the high horses please.


Very well said Morgan, this is perhaps in many cases the cruellest issue of them all but as long as they're transported right eh?.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

can i go off topic and ask why everyone has a muppet in their avatar?: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Very well said Morgan, this is perhaps in many cases the cruellest issue of them all but as long as they're transported right eh?.


I know we do all try and keep them healthy and happy, but ultimately we keep them for our own enjoyment and that's something we all have to decide is ethically acceptable.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Now that the 3,457 pints of Stella have since worn off...
> 
> I would like to apologise to any members of the forum for my silly behaviour using numbers to make up swearwords, it was a touch out of order. The 'dendrobatid' comment was purely aimed at Ghastly and nobody else (which i thought would be very obvious). I won't be apologising to him however and look forward to seeing him at his last show. In the meantime perhaps he might post threads of interest for other forum members and share/recieve information on Amphibians like we do for the majority of the time on here, rather than start trouble. Would like to make it 100% clear i was purely pointing out that there was no difference whatsoever in methods used between the 2 courier companies discussed, a completely different issue to condoning animals posted in 2nd class envelopes! (which i don't agree with in the slightest). Ta, Al



What do you mean Al at his last show are you telling me that johny boy goes to shows, im amazed i didnt think he left his cupboard in case he bumped into one of the many many people hes pissed off sat behind his computor. Excellent bring on the shows : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope I don't get called a noob.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I hope I don't get called a noob.


No danger of that, well not to your face anyway:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ghastly, I think people like you ruin this forum.
Everyone you've insulted and wound up with your childish behaviour are the helpful regulars that are willing to reply to threads and help people if they can. I don't care if you (or any moderators) consider me a 'newbie'. I now know a lot about frogs that I didn't know before I started keeping them and I can (and WILL) help other 'newbies'.
You, on the other hand, continue to wind people up with ridiculous comments and insults whilst offering absolutely no help to others!
What is your purpose on this forum? It's certainly not to help. I imagine it's either to sell a lot of stuff, or to feed your ego by appearing high and mighty. Possibly both.

By all means, continue being an ass. You'll get no reaction from me from this point forth. I don't care what you think.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> can i go off topic and ask why everyone has a muppet in their avatar?: victory:


Because we are muppets.


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> can i go off topic and ask why everyone has a muppet in their avatar?: victory:


 
i'm wondering that too!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not sure if everyone realises this, but there are several options available to you

1) If someone insults you or you believe is deliberately being argumentative to disrupt or derail a thread, use the ! mark button on the top right of every post and report it to the moderators

2) The ignore function means you cannot receive PMs, and will not see the posts of a member. If you think someone is baiting people for attention seeking purposes, adding them to ignore will thwart them, and save you any potential arguments.

I'm afraid I didn't see the original thread nor any PMs involved, but obviously if you report the thread it goes to all moderators which creates a public record for us to deal with.

I would be very wary of taking reports of what mods have said from 2nd hand sources, unless you have actually seen an original of the entire episode, as things we say very often get twisted or taken out of context to suit someone, and aren't an accurate portrayal of the situation!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Because ghastly called everyone on another thread that was closed muppets and noobs so obviously we must be coming from such a well educated expert like ghastly


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

The whole avatar thing has made me laugh - good to see a sense of humour prevails amongst the regulars!

P.s, Rich, gotta pop out now - PM later!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Not sure if everyone realises this, but there are several options available to you
> 
> 1) If someone insults you or you believe is deliberately being argumentative to disrupt or derail a thread, use the ! mark button on the top right of every post and report it to the moderators
> 
> ...


Thanks Athravan.

It was a little confusing as we were all asking for confirmation then someone closed the thread, so it appeared as if they were ignoring the questions and hiding the evidence.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Because we are muppets.



beaker is my fav muppet awwww flan youve gone so high in my books now :flrt:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I missed the original thread but im a total "noob" an this forum has helped me countless times. I was more than happy muppet-ize my avatar just to show my support to the people who have helped me.
Thanks to all who are helpful:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> beaker is my fav muppet awwww flan youve gone so high in my books now :flrt:


haha YAY!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Not sure if everyone realises this, but there are several options available to you
> 
> 1) If someone insults you or you believe is deliberately being argumentative to disrupt or derail a thread, use the ! mark button on the top right of every post and report it to the moderators
> 
> ...


Well there it is my muppet friends it seams as though our friend ghastly might have been telling a little fib after all
I thought he was lying bacause it came out of his mouth and also as usual couldnt back it up
hes a naughty boy isnt he :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

How do I put him on ignore?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Morning my fellow muppet noobs how are we all today


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> How do I put him on ignore?


Click
User CP (top panel)
then
Edit Ignore List (left hand side)
and Add the members name


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Done! Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm very good today thank you!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna block all of you cos you're all mucking fuppets!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Im very good lizard, you!!!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

im feeling a bit of a muppet to be honest lizard but thanks for asking :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Its good to be a muppet on the amphibian forum. if your not a muppet then your missing out.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL yea im good just gotta go to bleeding work and do sod all again this afty lol

yes its good to be a muppet. AHHHH The muppety lifestyle suits me. 

When i go to work im gonna have an argument with one of my customers and yes, i am gonna insult them badly and call them a "NOOB" to their face aswell!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> LOL yea im good just gotta go to bleeding work and do sod all again this afty lol
> 
> yes its good to be a muppet. AHHHH The muppety lifestyle suits me.
> 
> When i go to work im gonna have an argument with one of my customers and yes, i am gonna insult them badly and call them a "NOOB" to their face aswell!!


Nah its not the same calling it to there face, it only really works when its some kid sat at his computor no bodies ever likely to see
Or will i get to see him :hmm:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thanks Athravan.
> 
> It was a little confusing as we were all asking for confirmation then someone closed the thread, so it appeared as if they were ignoring the questions and hiding the evidence.


This is how easily everyone can have the wrong end of the stick though, 

I saw and simply removed the topic at the end of my lunchhour with no explanation because;
- it was one long baiting match throughout so it benefitted no one,
- it contained "evidence" that more than one person ought to behave themselves but since everyone was prettymuch as bad as everyone else it was better to just bin it and see if everyone forgot about it and went back to being normal. 
- I had two minutes before the end of lunch and it wasn't going in a good direction, hence no explanation.

When you come back to find a section of people baying for blood and demanding explanations it's hard to know how to address it without every answer being the wrong one!:mf_dribble:

Everyone in this section is normally pretty chilled, lets keep it that way 


I'm going to close this now so it doesn't have a chance to escalate like other topics and we can all go back to normal! 
Cheers
Lotte***


----------

